# SAGE DB problem



## alex68 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi there,

my SAGE DB began to overheat a lot. I'll be pleased with any suggestions and help.

Thanks


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

How old is it? Where did you buy from?


----------



## alex68 (Apr 19, 2015)

I've owned it from new and just before to expire the warranty it had been replaced with the present one and 2 years later this happened.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Have you checked the orings on top of the boilers?


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

alex68 said:


> I've owned it from new and just before to expire the warranty it had been replaced with the present one and 2 years later this happened.


First step always contact Sage and explain. if they have good customer service and you ask nicely they will do something about it. ( if not start kicking off!







)

I just got a new toaster 6 months out of warranty as it was their top of the range model. £120 new from DeLonghi. They just replaced it no questions asked. Always worth a try

Just a thought. Are you in a hard water area and have you been descaling as reccomended. If not they may deem it mis-use. Hard water is the biggest killer of coffee machines. causing problems with o ring blow outs as mentioned above.


----------



## alex68 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for the advice!I'll try to get in touch with them first. I descaled my machine let say every 4 months so I'll descale it again.

Haven't checked the O-rings yet.


----------



## alex68 (Apr 19, 2015)

now I try to descale the machine. Emptied the boilers , filled with solution the tank ... and until it pumped in began to overheat again .


----------



## alex68 (Apr 19, 2015)

I have serviced the machine by Coffee Classics . I occurred the triac had failed. Hope this will help to somebody with the similar problems.

Sadly UPS made it a dent on the way to the service and I can't make a claim now .


----------

